# AG Super Resin Polish Cutting abilities?



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

I have a bottle of the above, and have just finished cleaning my mother in laws black Peugeot, which is swirl mungus. The car is on its last legs so I don't want to waste too much time, and was just going to give it a layer of wax to protect it, but wonder whether its worth using SRP to try and reduce the swirlage first? 

Does SRP have the necessary cutting ability (by hand) to make any difference or am I just wasting my time?


----------



## VTR_Craig (Dec 29, 2007)

Super Resin polish is just a filler and has no cutting abilities


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

It wont have a large enough cut to remove the swirls, However it will fill a % of the swirls and generally improve the finish, I would personally SRP then EGP wax on a swirly finish is a pain in the a$$ to remove at times


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

As above, apply a few applications of SRP, perhaps 3 hits. Will see significant improvements. Then seal in to prolong the finish.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

SRP has got cut, not a lot due to it being a finishing polish, but it does cut..


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> SRP has got cut, not a lot due to it being a finishing polish, but it does cut..


This man speaks the truth, SRP offers a degree of cut.


----------



## tombarber92 (Dec 18, 2012)

Check Dave KG's thread here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656&referrerid=62383


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

It does contain abrasives, but also cleaners. There's no point layering it as you'll just remove the old layer with the new one. It will cut slightly but also fill quite a bit too. It will certainly improve the finish.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you should see SRP more as a glaze then a real polish.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> I think you should see SRP more as a glaze then a real polish.


Its an AIO


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> Its an AIO


Lol, you took the words right out my mouth mate


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

AG Paint Renovator has a more abrasive action and will get out scratches and swirls when used by hand. As for SRP I used the new formular for the first time yesterday having not used the old one for several years havi g moved on to other products die to the dusting and hologram. All I can say is Wow!!!!!
It's so much better it's unreal.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I've recently used SRP after having a read on here. Wished I'd not bothered and just bought some Gtechniq P1 instead. 

SRP does nothing but hide the swirls and not very well TBH


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

One coat of SRP using a lot of pressure followed by a gentle wipe with no pressure for the second coat should show a massive improvement. If its the new SRP then that should suffice for protection as well. Take care using a wax or sealant over it as a lot contain solvents which may remove some of the fillers. I can only vouch (here he goes again:lol for Jeffs Acrylic Jett trigger as it doesnt contain solvents and have used it over a few products to no detriment. Autoglyms EGP is intended for it so would be my next suggestion but havent tried it. 

Mind and take picture of the results so you can cast it back at your brother in future in case you need a favour


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Posted this on another thread

I recently went to town
SRP then Liquid Hard Wax (Extra Gloss Protection) then Collinite 845.
Don't think the last two products improved on the SRP. The new formula is so much better than the old. Wash, Rapid detailer shine and beading is unreal. Love the stuff.


----------

